# Boost Gauge Install



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

So continuing from my boost gauge led thread, I purchased the podi boost gauge. Unfortunately midway through my install, i got caught up in some technicalities..

I need to connect the red wire to the ignition coil, however i'm not quite sure where it is/what it looks like. Thus far when i turn the key, the lights flicker as well and the needle.. thats about all I'm getting..no boost pressure or needle movement.. not sure if the ignition coil hookup will finish the job or if I did something else wrong..

Anyone have any thoughts comments help....Ignition Coil?

Thanks in advance

Jack


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

where did you tap the T splitter into? mine is in my fuel pressure regulator line. make sure you've tapped the correct hose.


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Do as Notoriouszig said for the vacuum line. As for the red wire you mentioned, are you using the terminal to the left of the steering wheel? Here this might help:









This terminal is to the left of the steering wheel behind the bottom panel of the dash. You need to take the lower dash panel off, its fairly simple. Its 5 or 6 T25 or T30 screws, most of the screws are in the fuse panel, the rest are on the dash panel you need to feel around with your hands and you will find them. Make sure to disconnect the battery before doing anything!!! There is a collection of brown wires that bolt onto a ground location just to the right of the terminal, you cant miss it. For the power wires you can use the 75x terminal for switchable power (on/off with ignition) or the regular constant on 30 terminals. Please remember that you MUST use an inline fuse here! MUST! You can get an inline fuse holder from Radio Shack http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2102786 and a 10A fuse. Also make sure to solder the connections then use shrink wrap, you don't want to half ass anything with these connections!

Good Luck!

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I spliced my head light switch so mine would dim with the cluster. Then ground it to the grounding post


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You can also use the dimmer wire behind the radio as well. This is only useful if you have a clear faced gauge - if you have a smoked or black gauge that you can only see with the LED's on then you need to wire into the 12+ ignition.


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah I definitely have the right line...I switched out the line from my old boost gauge. I just am not sure whats the deal. Its lighting up for a second, then dead. And no pressure....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This might help. It haz piktures:thumbup:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3003612


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks!!!!! :d


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> Thanks!!!!! :d


No probs


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah i definitely have vacuum pressure. Its this damn red wire thats the problem. Basically the most important of the wires...Am i going to connect that into my ignition harness?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> Yeah i definitely have vacuum pressure. Its this damn red wire thats the problem. Basically the most important of the wires...Am i going to connect that into my ignition harness?


I Spliced my power wire into the dimmer switch in my headlight dimmer


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks so much to all you guys who have helped me out in this thread thus far, I wouldn't have been able to get anywhere without half the help you guys gave! :beer:


So I plugged the red wire into the ignition harness and everything is working great!......except when it shuts off once the clutch is in. When I put the clutch in the boost pressure goes up before i can even give it gas. Then it drops. If i have the clutch pressed down for about five seconds (i.e.- waiting to turn at a stoplight) the gauge shuts off until i get going again...???? its bonkers! I dk whats going on...Any ideas? Same Problems? The clutch seems to be the deciding factor for this thing to work it seems..... I'm gonna see today if my grounding wire is loose.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's odd. I really have no idea.


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

neither do I :facepalm: ....thats the problem.....I hope its the grounding wire


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

BBJACK27 said:


> neither do I :facepalm: ....thats the problem.....I hope its the grounding wire


Do you have a bentley? I remember seeing a diagram of the clutch pedal including a wiring schematic.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

notoriouszig said:


> where did you tap the T splitter into? *mine is in my fuel pressure regulator line*. make sure you've tapped the correct hose.



I would not suggest tapping into this line. It may take a little more looking around, but for safety reasons, this is a bad idea. If for any reason the connections were to fail, or the lines themselves were to break or leak, it could cause you engine to run dangerously lean, possible blow it. Do as you want, but there are some plausable dangers. :beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

HELP ME PLEASE! 
which line do i cut in,a nd place the T in?
i know its vacuum one, but maybe any pics where its located?
180 hp engine


----------



## nhvdub (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the DIY info it was extremely helpful. I bouught a manual glow shift boost gauge and had to wire a yellow (memory wire for the light recall) to the Constant unswitched 12V source.

I connected an inline atm 10am fuse to it as well. I then ran my switched power source (purple and orange wires) to my dimmer switch, and I drilled hole in a peice of unpainted metal to secure my ground to.. Ready to rock!!!! Not sure how to post pics within a post but if I find out I'll post a pic.


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> HELP ME PLEASE!
> which line do i cut in,a nd place the T in?
> i know its vacuum one, but maybe any pics where its located?
> 180 hp engine


This one:


----------



## nhvdub (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep looks like you're on the right track. That the FPR and the hose u need to cut into. Pop the thread below open,It has fantastic directions and pictures on installing a boost gauge.. You need to cut the line coming off the fuel pressure regulator. Insert the T fitting in that lin. If your T fitting has one side with a copper insert that's the side that should be connected going towards your gauge. :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4309508-Boost-Gauge-Install&highlight=boost+gauge+install


----------

